# Wer hat schon und wer bestellt noch?



## S.Tschuschke (11. Oktober 2012)

Tag zusammen,

da ja in diversen Threads öfters auch über die persönlichen Bestellungen geschrieben wird, was oft fehl am Platz ist, dachte ich mir es wäre eventuell sinnvoll einen Thread aufzumachen um den es konkret nur um die Bestellungen bei Radon geht. Quasi ein wenig "off Topic". Falls es nicht erwünscht oder als sinnvoll erachtet wird, bitte ich die Mods den Thread zu löschen.

Ich fang dann mal an:

Bestellt Radon Slide 150 8.0. Warte noch


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann trägst Du aber jetzt dazu bei, dass es noch unübersichtlicher wird (noch ein thread mehr) Was bringt es dass zu schreiben ? Was versprichst Du Dir davon ? Zu sehen wieviele Bikes verkauft wurden ? Welche Modelle verkauft werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Oktober 2012)

Nö, aber so Sachen wie Versandstatusdiskussion (wie fälschlicherweise) im anderen Thread zu vermeiden. Übersichtlichkeit ist auch ein relativer Eindruck... Ein Thread mit über 200 Seiten zum Thema SLide oder so ist auch nicht wirklich übersichtlich wo alles drin steht...
Aber okay, wenn es nicht erwünscht ist, kann der Mod ihn gerne wieder löschen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Meins ist seit Gestern unterwegs und heute Nacht um 1 auch schon im Zielpaketzentrum angekommen. Denke sollte heute an mich ausgeliefert werden


----------



## wohtho (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab mein Radon 150 8.0 soeben beim Radon-Partner abgeholt  Und da die Sonne lacht, gehts Nachmittag gleich mal auf die Piste


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Meins ist auch gerade abgeliefert worden


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

Und jetzt regnet das ohne Ende. So eine *******.


----------



## Alex476 (12. Oktober 2012)

Fotos bitte


----------



## konamatze (12. Oktober 2012)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Fotos bitte



Vom Regen?

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Alex476 (12. Oktober 2012)

Den hab ich selber hier


----------



## schenki74 (12. Oktober 2012)

Mein Slide 9.0 ist auch heute eingetroffen. Ärgerlich, dass DHL 4 Tage benötigte, um das Rad vom Startpaketzentrum zu liefern. Das Rad läuft sehr gut, der Hinterbau ist sehr gut gelungen und ist im Downhill mindestens genauso gut wie das Remedy, welches ich mir in den letzten Wochen von meiner Frau leihen müsste. Im Uphill und in der Wipptendenz ist das Slide sogar noch besser. Im bin erleichtert, da mir das Remedy super gefiel und ich schon Sorgen hatte, dass das Slide da nicht mithalten kann.

Übrigens glaube ich, dass ich einer der ersten war, der im Shop bestellt hat (vielleicht sogar der erste, der es bekommen hat). Oder gibt es schon getätigte Lieferungen für das 9.0?

Hier mein Bild:

https://picasaweb.google.com/105550161884623173160/121012#5798474292811194290


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Oktober 2012)

DHL hat das Bike gestern abgeholt und heute war es da


----------



## FoxCross (12. Oktober 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hat noch wer ein zr race bestellt?



Ja, aber ein 6.0. Habe auch schon eine Versandbestätigung.


----------



## FoxCross (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ich glaube als ich es bestellt hatte war die 42. KW angegeben. Ich hatte direkt bestellt als die Dinger online gestellt wurden. Da hatte ich wohl Glück. 

Nein, es ist das 29er.


----------



## log11 (13. Oktober 2012)

@ FoxCross, sei mal so nett und berichte mal wenn das Bike da ist. Haste die Shimano oder die SRAM Variante genommen?


----------



## FoxCross (13. Oktober 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @ FoxCross, sei mal so nett und berichte mal wenn das Bike da ist. Haste die Shimano oder die SRAM Variante genommen?



Mach ich. Habe mich mal für SRAM entschieden. Ist mal etwas anderes.


----------



## duc-748S (13. Oktober 2012)

Hat schon Jemand das blau/grüne Slide?
Würde das gerne mal auf nicht-Werbefotos sehen 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeScary (13. Oktober 2012)

Also ich muss noch warten.. 
eigentlich wollte ich das radon 150 9.0 in blau grün in größe 16". keine ahnung ob und wann es das wieder gibt. hatte mir das eigentlich unverbindlich reserviert... 
ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob es nicht doch das trek remdey werden soll....


----------



## EVHD (14. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir das Radon ZR Race 6.0 gekauft(Modell 2012). Letzte Woche Montag bestellt...hoffentlich kommt es diese woche 
War nur eine schwere Entscheidung zwischen dem ZR Race 6.0 und dem ZR Team 7.0.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe gerade eben erfahren, dass mein Slide 9.0 von der KW42 auf die KW44 gelegt wurde 

Naja das heißt nun nochmal 2 Wochen mehr warten. Habe es dann hoffentlich pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag


----------



## schenki74 (16. Oktober 2012)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand das blau/grüne Slide?
> Würde das gerne mal auf nicht-Werbefotos sehen
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Ich habe das Rad in Bonn bei Radon gesehen. Die Farben sind genauso knallig, wie im Werbeprospekt oder beim Test im Mountainbike-Magazin. Ich habe mich für das schwarz-blaue 9.0 entschieden, weil es zuerst eingestellt wurde. Ich glaube, ich war einer der ersten, die das 9.0 sein Eigen nennen durfte. Vorbestellung, etc. nützt übrigens nichts, auch nicht direkt in der Zentrale. Prio 1 haben die eingegangenen Online-Bestellungen.


----------



## duc-748S (16. Oktober 2012)

schenki74 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Rad in Bonn bei Radon gesehen. Die Farben sind genauso knallig, wie im Werbeprospekt oder beim Test im Mountainbike-Magazin. Ich habe mich für das schwarz-blaue 9.0 entschieden, weil es zuerst eingestellt wurde. Ich glaube, ich war einer der ersten, die das 9.0 sein Eigen nennen durfte. Vorbestellung, etc. nützt übrigens nichts, auch nicht direkt in der Zentrale. Prio 1 haben die eingegangenen Online-Bestellungen.



Danke für die Rückmeldung 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## FoxCross (20. Oktober 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> @ FoxCross, sei mal so nett und berichte mal wenn das Bike da ist. Haste die Shimano oder die SRAM Variante genommen?



Rad ist mittlerweile da. Macht einen grandiosen Eindruck. Nach den Anpassungen passt es super gut zu mir. Ich bin selber etwas überrascht.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. Oktober 2012)

2 Wochen verpätet aber mein Slide ist auf dem Weg


----------



## Jim_Panse (30. Oktober 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> 2 Wochen verpätet aber mein Slide ist auf dem Weg



blau-grünes Slide 150 9.0 ?
Dann hätte ich ja berechtigte Hoffnung, dass meins auch bald kommt...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau...blau-grün 9.0...sollte eigentlich KW42 kommen nun wird es endlich ausgeliefert.


----------



## duc-748S (31. Oktober 2012)

Mein blau/grünes ist auch auf dem Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (31. Oktober 2012)

Grrr hab noch nix gehört von meinem blau/grünen. Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr geordert?


----------



## duc-748S (31. Oktober 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Grrr hab noch nix gehört von meinem blau/grünen. Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr geordert?



Meins ist ein 18er

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (31. Oktober 2012)

Jo auch 18er


----------



## Flitschbirne (31. Oktober 2012)

Eben kam auch die Versandbestätigung für das Slide 150 9.0 in Blau/Grün in 20... *freu*


----------



## duc-748S (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch, dass ich mit der SRAM-Schaltung zurecht komme.
Hatte noch nie SRAM, wegen Daumen-Daumen mein ich ...


----------



## Jim_Panse (31. Oktober 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Eben kam auch die Versandbestätigung für das Slide 150 9.0 in Blau/Grün in 20... *freu*



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass meine auch bald kommt 




duc-748S schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch, dass ich mit der SRAM-Schaltung zurecht komme.
> Hatte noch nie SRAM, wegen Daumen-Daumen mein ich ...



Ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (31. Oktober 2012)

Meins liegt mittlerweile in Neuwied, d.h. es könnte am Wochenende zur Tour da sein.


----------



## duc-748S (31. Oktober 2012)

Jim_Panse schrieb:


> Ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, da gewöhnt man sich schnell dran...



Na mal hoffen, dass du Recht behälst 
So rein vom Kopf her finde ich das Shimano-Prinzip logischer.
Naja, mal abwarten und testen ...


----------



## duc-748S (31. Oktober 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> ähem.....was ist denn bei shimano so gravierend anders?
> Daumen-Daumen schalte ich da doch auch, wenn ich will



Also ich schalte Daumen-Zeigefinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (1. November 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Ja klar, das geht leider bei sram nicht, sorry.



Weiß ich, deswegen hoffe ich, dass ich mich daran gewöhnen kann.
Vor allem, weil ich es mir bisher noch nicht so recht vorstellen kann.
Naja mal sehen, nächste Woche sollte ich es testen können


----------



## schenki74 (1. November 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Ja klar, das geht leider bei sram nicht, sorry.



...und das ist auch gut so! Denn der Zeigefinger sollte immer am Bremshebel sein.


----------



## duc-748S (1. November 2012)

schenki74 schrieb:


> ...und das ist auch gut so! Denn der Zeigefinger sollte immer am Bremshebel sein.



Wieso? (ernstgemeinte Frage)
Wenn ich in einen schwereren Gang schalte habe ich dabei noch nie bremsen müssen, sonst würde ja auch der schwerere Gang irgendwie keinen Sinn machen, oder?


----------



## FliPhilipp (1. November 2012)

Sehe ich genauso, Zeigefinger gehört an die Bremse. Ist nicht verkehrt, wenn man dazu gezwungen ist, sich daran zu gewöhnen.

*edit:* Man weiß nie wann man Bremsen muss, deswegen gehört immer ein Finger an die Bremse. Irgendwas kann in den Weg springen, Fußgänger könnten hinter der nächsten Kurve sein.. etc.

Mein Bikekauf steht jetzt auch an. Nach dem Testival steht fest, dass es ein ZR Race 29" in 16" wird, vermutlich 7.0. Schade finde ich, dass am orangenen Rahmen eine weiße und keine schwarze Federgabel verbaut ist.

Hier sieht man in der Slideshow wie das ganze mit schwarzer Gabel aussehen würde. Gefällt mir sooo viel besser 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Hardtail_id_5223_.htm

Der schwarze Rahmen ist finde ich etwas langweilig, daher wird es wohl auf orange hinaus laufen, trotz weißer Gabel. Vielleicht finde ich ja jemanden der tauschen will...  Dann wäre die Optik für mich perfekt.


----------



## Cityracer (1. November 2012)

blöd, erst 44. KW, dann 48. KW 2012, jetzt Lieferung erst 2. KW 2013...

dat wird dann spät fürs Winterrad...


----------



## Max_V (1. November 2012)

Mittelfingerbremser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schenki74 (1. November 2012)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Wieso? (ernstgemeinte Frage)
> Wenn ich in einen schwereren Gang schalte habe ich dabei noch nie bremsen müssen, sonst würde ja auch der schwerere Gang irgendwie keinen Sinn machen, oder?



Es geht dabei nicht um einen möglichst komfortablen Schaltvorgang, sondern um die Sicherheit. Mit dem Zeigefinger an der Bremse gibt es die meiste Stabilität am Lenker. Diese Grundposition bekommt man beim Fahrtechniktraining vermittelt.


----------



## Max_V (1. November 2012)

schenki74 schrieb:


> Es geht dabei nicht um einen möglichst komfortablen Schaltvorgang, sondern um die Sicherheit. Mit dem Zeigefinger an der Bremse gibt es die meiste Stabilität am Lenker. Diese Grundposition bekommt man beim Fahrtechniktraining vermittelt.



Wie machst du das dann im Auto? Automatik mit dem Fuß auf der Bremse? 
Die 1/2 Sekude zum Schalten ist doch kein Problem notfalls hab ich ja zwei Hände und kann mit der anderen schon Bremsen..
Aber das beste ist auch beim MTB vorausschauend fahren!
Also ich kenne keinen der nicht schalten kann weil er den Finger nicht von der Bremse nehmen kann....

Was machen da die Profis, es gibt ja auch da alle drei Sorten von Fahrer...Mittelfingerbremser; SRAM-Schalter und Shimano-Schalter


----------



## schenki74 (1. November 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Wie machst du das dann im Auto? Automatik mit dem Fuß auf der Bremse?
> Die 1/2 Sekude zum Schalten ist doch kein Problem notfalls hab ich ja zwei Hände und kann mit der anderen schon Bremsen..
> Aber das beste ist auch beim MTB vorausschauend fahren!
> Also ich kenne keinen der nicht schalten kann weil er den Finger nicht von der Bremse nehmen kann....
> ...



1. Wie geschrieben, es geht nicht um das Schalten, sondern um das Bremsen. Das Eine schließt das Andere ja nicht aus.
2. Ich kann keinen Zusammenhang zw. PKW und MTB erkennen.
3. Du fragst, was die Profis machen: http://www.mtb-academy.de/ 
4. Wir sind mit diesem Thema im falschen Forum gelandet.


----------



## Max_V (2. November 2012)

Es geht darum, man hat nicht 100% während der ganzen Fahrt beide Finger an beiden Bremsen! (Auch nicht im Auto!) Du wirst in dem Fall immer z.B nur den rechten Zeigefinger an der Bremse haben wenn du mit dem linken schaltest und umgekehrt. (im Auto wandert der Gasfuß auf die Bremse..bzw. nach Rennmanier der Kupplungsfuß bzw. der 1/2 Gasfuß) 
Ja ich weiß das Fahrtechniktraining lehrt etwas anderes, aber dieser Idealfall ist kaum zu realisieren. Deshalb würde ich mir um den Bruchteil des Schalten  keine Sorgen machen, wenn ich da den Zeigefinger von der Bremse nehme...

P.s. 
Was machst du wenn dir Schweiß in die Augen tropft...anhalten? 
Was machst du beim trinken...Jedesmal anhalten?...Den Schlauch vom TrinkSystem im Mund lassen? 
Was machst du wenn die Brille verrückt...Sonnenlinsen tragen?*Ironie*
Was machen alle Biker mit verstellbarer Satterst. ohne Remote...immer anhalten? 
Was machst du wenn du im Verkehr jemand dein Abbiegen anzeigen willst...Die Zunge in der geünschten Richtung raushängen*Ironie* ...Einen Blinker montieren?

Also ich benutze da immer die zweite! Dann habe ich noch eine an der Bremse, aber ich bleib garantiert wegen keiner der oben genannten Sachen stehen nur um sie zu richten und dem Fahrtechniktraining gerecht zu werden. Ach es gibt so viele Situationen in denen man nicht stur an einer gelernten Sache festhalten kannst, das es eigendlich sinnlos ist darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## crouser (2. November 2012)

ZR Team 7.0 in Weiß geordert. Mein erstes RADON.
...Kann es kaum erwarten hihi 


Gruß Manu


----------



## Deleted 235358 (3. November 2012)

Gratz zum neuen Bike 
20" Rahmen?


Schon nachgewogen? Stimmen die angegebenen 10,5Kg?
Wie machen sich die Bonbon-Farben so in der Realität?
Wie sitzt es sich so auf dem Rad? 
Ist der Rahmen wirklich so hart/unkomfortabel?

Ein kleiner Fahrbericht wäre toll.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. November 2012)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Heute ist Weihnachten



bei mir dauert es noch 1-2 Stunden dann kommt der Weihnachtsmann mit dem gelben Auto


----------



## Downhillsocke (3. November 2012)

Heute morgen gekommen 

ZR Race 10.0 29er, 18 Zoll


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. November 2012)

Scheint heute ein Radon-Tag zu sein.

Slide 150 9.0 in 18"







nur blöd, dass die Kabelführung für die Reverb nicht dabei war:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k392/a70920/reverb-kabelfuehrung.html


----------



## schenki74 (3. November 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Scheint heute ein Radon-Tag zu sein.
> 
> Slide 150 9.0 in 18"
> 
> ...


Hallo, als ich vor einigen Wochen mein 9.0 bekommen habe, war die Kabelführung dabei. Einfach nochmals genau den Karton durchsuchen und ggf. bei Radon reklamieren. Das Rad sieht nicht nur gut aus, es fährt sich auch wahnsinnig gut! Gruß Schenki74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. November 2012)

Danke.

Dann rufe ich Montag direkt mal dort an.


----------



## Flitschbirne (5. November 2012)

Mein 9.0 hängt seit Mittwoch im Paketzentrum Neuwied! Danke DHL! Haben die keinen Bock große Pakete zu transportieren???


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

Das Problem ist je nachdem wo es hingeht und der Wagen ist voll werden die großen stehen gelassen. Darunter immer wieder die Bikes von Radon.

Hier im Forum gab es einige, deren Bikes standen 10 Tage in Neuwied. Hoffe bei dir geht es schneller.


----------



## Flitschbirne (5. November 2012)

Gerade mit DHL telefoniert. Der nette Mitarbeiter meinte ca. Mittwoch soll es wohl kommen. Bei dem scheiß Wetter zur Zeit kann ich die paar Tage auch noch aushalten


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

Habe gerade eben bei H&S angerufen wegen meiner fehlenden Kabelführung der Reverb.
Soll ein Foto hinschicken wo welches Teil fehlt. Bin ich mal gespannt wann und ob das bearbeitet wird.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. November 2012)

Bei mir war es dabei in einer extra Box für die Reverb.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

Bei mir fehlt Sie.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. November 2012)

Die komplette Box für die Reverb?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

Die Box war da...auch die Reverb & die Schutzaufkleber usw aber keine Kabelführung, die ans Sattelrohr kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. November 2012)

Gerade die Antwort bekommen, dass ich die Kabelführung zugesandt bekomme


----------



## Flitschbirne (6. November 2012)

Hab meins (9.0) gestern in Bonn abgeholt. Soweit alles prima. Fährt sich super. Da war mein altes Enduro ein sturer Bock gegen


----------



## jurawheel (19. Dezember 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Scheint heute ein Radon-Tag zu sein.
> 
> Slide 150 9.0 in 18"
> 
> ...


Sollte der Sattel nicht weiß sein? Absicht?


----------



## Hillcruiser (19. Dezember 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Hab meins (9.0) gestern in Bonn abgeholt. Soweit alles prima. Fährt sich super. Da war mein altes Enduro ein sturer Bock gegen



hab mein 9.0 heute bestellt


----------



## RadonRico (19. Dezember 2012)

Was hattest du für ein Enduro? 
Und was denkst du über das Slide E1 was im Frühjahr kommen wird?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Dezember 2012)

jurawheel schrieb:


> Sollte der Sattel nicht weiß sein? Absicht?



Ja ist mein Sattel vom alten Bike. Der weiße war dabei wird aber von mir nicht benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschbaerchen (20. Dezember 2012)

Am Montag habe ich das Slide 150 8.0 bestellt. Befindet sich schon in der Montage


----------



## invalid (27. Dezember 2012)

am 24.12 ein slide 8.0 18" in grün bestellt. Verfügbarkeit war bei drei Balken. bin mal gespannt wie lange sie brauchen.


----------



## Pretorianer (28. Dezember 2012)

seit 21. hab ich mein schwarz blaues slide 150 8.0 - zusammengebaut ist es schon, bin aber noch nicht zum ausporobieren gekommen 
Sieht bombe aus!!!!


----------



## Keks_nascher (28. Dezember 2012)

Leute, wir wollen Bilder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2012)

Da, dann für dich auch nochmal:











Kermit bei der "Entjungferungsfahrt" an Heilig Abend


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2012)

Am Tag nach der Versandmail war mein Bike dann auch da! Richtig schnell zwischen Xmas und Sylvester...


----------



## bergradl4 (29. Dezember 2012)

Des ist ja mal richtig schnell gegangen, aber was hast du da vorne am Lenker für eine "Schlaufe" durch eine Hülse?


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2012)

das ist der noch nicht gekürzte Zug der reverb...


----------



## bergradl4 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ist dann eigentlich das dafür benötigte Entlüftungskit dabei? Sonst ist das kürzen ja nicht möglich.


----------



## invalid (29. Dezember 2012)

Nein, das ist nicht dabei. Radon verweist hier auf einen örtlichen Händler, der das machen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergradl4 (29. Dezember 2012)

Naja muss ja auch einen Nachteil haben, wenn man beim Versender bestellt. Obwohl Radon das Entlüftungsset einfach beilegen sollte, kann ja nicht so schwierig sein sowas selbst zu machen.


----------



## invalid (30. Dezember 2012)

@schraeg

 hast du auch Luft in deiner Formula ?

Erste ausfahrt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ne, keine Probleme mit der Bremse. Packt gut zu.
Hab's direkt in Bonn geholt, vielleicht macht das ein unterschied. Es geht ja dann vor rausgabe nochmal durch die Werkstatt,
Werd mir aber noch ne 200mm Scheibe für vorne gönen denk ich.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. Dezember 2012)

Also bei mir ist auch kein Problem mit Luft im System. Weder Bremse noch Reverb.


----------



## duc-748S (31. Dezember 2012)

bergradl4 schrieb:


> Naja muss ja auch einen Nachteil haben, wenn man beim Versender bestellt. Obwohl Radon das Entlüftungsset einfach beilegen sollte, kann ja nicht so schwierig sein sowas selbst zu machen.



Wenn man vorsichtig genug ist kann man auch kürzen, ohne dass Luft in das System kommt 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## invalid (1. Januar 2013)

na mal sehen ob sich da bei mir noch was tut. noch wandert der Druckpunkt beim pumpen nach vorn. die reverb läuft einwandfrei. habe beim ersten waschen aber leider paar Macken am Rahmen gefunden. Am lack der Wippe und einer Schweißnaht am hinterbau. habe schon Radon geschrieben und bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort.


----------



## McZappenduster (3. Januar 2013)

Nun gehöre ich auch bald zu den Slidern 
Heute früh das Slide 150 8.0 lime bestellt. Hoffe es kommt nicht erst in 4 wochen, damit ich noch ein bissl Zeit für diverse Änderungen habe, bevor es dann auch schon fast wieder in den Frühling geht


----------



## Jance (4. Januar 2013)

@McZappenduster Ist ein geiles Rad das Slide  Bei schwarz/blau steht Lieferzeit KW4, das grüne ist vorhanden. 
Ich muß noch bis KW10/11 warten 

BG Jan


----------



## McZappenduster (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute (24h nach Bestellung) die Nachricht bekommen, dass sich mein Slide in Montage befindet und in ca. 4-7 Tagen dem Versand übergeben wird

Die Vorfreude wächst stetig!

Edit: ich habe gerade mit Erstaunen festgestellt, das Slide ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Es wurde heute Nachmittag schon an DHL übergeben, gerade mal 1,5 Tage nach Bestellung, das nenne ich schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (4. Januar 2013)

@McZappenduster  Na Glückwunsch  Hoffe kleiner Fahrbericht folgt.
BG Jan


----------



## invalid (5. Januar 2013)

Hab mal hier ein paar Worte zu dem Bike verfasst. Ist aber erst der erste Teil des Berichts.

Radon Slide 150 8.0 @ bike2do.de Testbericht


----------



## McZappenduster (5. Januar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Hab mal hier ein paar Worte zu dem Bike verfasst. Ist aber erst der erste Teil des Berichts.
> 
> Radon Slide 150 8.0 @ bike2do.de Testbericht



schon gelesen, super und weiter so!


----------



## invalid (5. Januar 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> schon gelesen, super und weiter so!


 
Danke,ich geb mein bestes.


----------



## Flitschbirne (8. Januar 2013)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Was hattest du für ein Enduro?
> Und was denkst du über das Slide E1 was im Frühjahr kommen wird?



Ich hatte vorher ein Canyon Torque ES aus 2009. Halt viel schwerer und ein richtig beschissener Dämpfer war da verbaut.

Das E1 hat ja soweit ich weiss gerade in irgendeiner Zeitung einen Preis- Leistungstipp bekommen. Die Ausstattung ist für den Preis echt in Ordnung. Aber das ist sie bei Radon ja eigentlich immer...

Wenn die neue Sram XX1 Schaltgruppe nicht so verdammt teuer wäre würde ich mir ja noch überlegen darauf zu sparen und irgendwann umzurüsten.

Ach ja mir fällt gerade noch was ein: Ich krieg meine Vorderbremse irgendwie nicht vernünftig eingebremst. Die hintere packt mittlerweile wie Sau. Aber vorne kommt noch nicht soviel. Wie macht ihr das so?


----------



## Thiel (9. Januar 2013)

Entlüften, falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (9. Januar 2013)

Ja entlüften denke ich auch. 
Ich hab mich jetzt nach langen hin und her für das Swoop entschieden und dieses auch vorgestern gleich einmal vorbestellt!


----------



## invalid (9. Januar 2013)

Am 15. hab ich termin zum entlüften. Ich lasse es machen, aber auch nur weils Radon zahlt und ich mir dann die Kosten für das Kit spare... und dann, ja dann muss ich noch schauen ob ich die Formula behalte oder wieder meine SLX anbaue...


----------



## Flitschbirne (9. Januar 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Entlüften, falls noch nicht geschehen.



Bin mir da nicht so sicher. Wenn Luft drin ist spürt man das doch am Druckpunkt wenn die Bremse anzieht.

Bei mir ist der Druckpunkt aber top. Genau wie hinten. Aber es bremst einfach nicht so hart wie hinten. 

Hat sich das Formula Lüftungskit in den letzten Jahren eigentlich verändert? Ich hab noch eins was an der 2009er TheOne ging. Geht das auch bei der aktuellen?


----------



## invalid (9. Januar 2013)

das müsste passen, wenn sich beim mehrmaligem pumpen am Hebel nichts am Druckpunkt ändert, sollte auch keine Luft drin sein...

Richtig eingebremst hast du sie aber? das die hintere Schneller zubeisst ist Systembedingt bei jeder Bremse so, da sie auch nur ca. ein drittel der Gesamtbremsleistung eines Bikes aufbringt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Bin mir da nicht so sicher. Wenn Luft drin ist spürt man das doch am Druckpunkt wenn die Bremse anzieht.
> 
> Bei mir ist der Druckpunkt aber top. Genau wie hinten. Aber es bremst einfach nicht so hart wie hinten.
> 
> Hat sich das Formula Lüftungskit in den letzten Jahren eigentlich verändert? Ich hab noch eins was an der 2009er TheOne ging. Geht das auch bei der aktuellen?



könnte auch an den belägen liegen.
die könnten verglast sein -> austauschen oder versuchen aufzurauhen
oder die könnten verschmutzt/verölt sein -> mal versuchen ne stunde bei ca. 80°C in den backofen dann sollten sich Sachen wie WD40 oder so in den Belägen verflüchtigt haben.


----------



## invalid (14. Januar 2013)

Die Formula Scheiben treiben einen ja in den Wahnsinn. Werden schnellstmöglich getauscht. Entweder gegen Shimano oder Avid HS1. Heute geht das Bike dann in die Werkstatt zum entlüften. Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## RadonRico (14. Januar 2013)

Ich kann mich über Formula Bremsen nicht beschweren nach nen bissel ausrichten der Bremssattel Quietscht nichts mehr.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Januar 2013)

Meine quietschen nur wenn es nass ist. 

Meine Saint Scheiben allerdings auch.


----------



## invalid (16. Januar 2013)

so war nun entlüften, Power ist deutlich besser geworden, aber nach einiger zeit fing die hinter bremsen wieder mit dem Druckpunktwandern an... das kann doch nicht sein


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Nach/bei einer langen Abfahrt, oder welche Zeit meinst du genau?

Ist eventuell etwas undicht? Oder eventuell noch Luft im System?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (16. Januar 2013)

nach ein paar KM fahren fings wieder an. Der Druckpunkt ist zwar nach dem entlüften deutlich besser geworden, aber beim Pumpen wandert der Druckpunkt nun wieder nach Vorn. Denke ja nicht das es an den Temps liegt. Obs undicht ist, gut Frage. Ich werde denke nochmal in den Shop fahren und nachfragen ob ihnen was aufgefallen ist. Oder gibts spots wo sie gern mal undicht wird?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub wenn man pumpt ist das normal. Ist der DP denn nachdem du das Pumpen beendet hast wieder normal?


----------



## invalid (16. Januar 2013)

ja das ist er. fahr damit mal einen berg runter wenn sich nach der dritten kurzen Bremsung der druckpunkt nach vorn schiebt, und man nach einer kurzen pause auf einmal wieder ein halber cm mehr leerweg da ist. Sorry, das wird misst.

Normal ist das nicht, meinen Shinpanso SLX ist das ein Fremdwort, die kennen nur einen Druckpunkt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Januar 2013)

So wie du das beschreibst klingt das nach Luft im System...


----------



## invalid (16. Januar 2013)

das denke ich auch. werde heute abend noch mal in die werkstatt fahren, die sollen es sich noch mal genau anschauen. vllt finden sie ja eine Undichtigkeit.


----------



## invalid (17. Januar 2013)

Entlüften war ein Teilerfolg... Bremsleistung ist nun deutlich besser, aber der Druckpunkt wandert immer noch von vorn nach hinten und zurück. kann das mit "klemmenden" Kolben am Sattel zusammenhängen? vllt die Feder mal stärker spannen?


----------



## FitzeFatze75 (17. Januar 2013)

@invalid:

berichte mal bitte weiter. Mit der Bremsleistung meiner The One am slide 150 bin ich nämlich auch mehr als unzufrieden. Hinten ist es super. Vorne mehr als bescheiden. Hoffe ja das es am einbremsen liegt, da es aufgrund des Wetters im Moment eher weniger zu Ausfahrten geeignet ist. 
Einen Stoppi bekomm ich nur hin, wenn ich mit zwei Fingern kräftig am Bremshebel ziehe. 

Danke


----------



## invalid (17. Januar 2013)

Stoppi ist bei 100kg bei mir eh nur schwer drin. Mit der Bremsleistung an sich bin ich ja zufrieden, da kann ich mich kaum beschweren, nur ich wäre froh drüber wenn der Druckpunkt wenigstens immer an der gleichen Stelle wäre. Ich werde heute Abend als einfachste Maßnahme die Federn der Kolben mal checken und notfalls weiter aufspannen.

Naja, ansonsten verkaufen und SLX dran, ruhe ist!


----------



## Keks_nascher (17. Januar 2013)

> Naja, ansonsten verkaufen und SLX dran, ruhe ist!



So isses ! Ich werde die Formula auch gleich austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (17. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts aus mit dem "Spezialkarton"? Kann man getrost drauf verzichten oder soll man die paar Euronen doch investieren?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k352/a10714/bike-box-spezialkarton.html


----------



## RadonRico (17. Januar 2013)

Also mein vor zwei Jahren bestelltes Radon war ehrlich verpackt aber ich habe keinen extra Karton genommen.


----------



## invalid (17. Januar 2013)

das geld kannste dir echt sparen


----------



## Martin.P (18. Januar 2013)

Letzte Woche am Samstag habe ich mir das TLS 9.0 bestellt und leider ist es noch nicht da. Ich bin schon gespannt, ob ich irgendwelche Mängel festellen werde.


----------



## invalid (18. Januar 2013)

Drücke dir die daumen!


----------



## montecristo (8. Februar 2013)

vorgestern das Black Sin 6.0 bestellt. Hoffentlich dauerts nich zu lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (8. Februar 2013)

montecristo schrieb:


> vorgestern das Black Sin 6.0 bestellt. Hoffentlich dauerts nich zu lange


Echt schickes Rad ! Drücke dir die Dauemen das es schnell und heile ankommt 

Gruß, Jance


----------



## montecristo (8. Februar 2013)

danke jance, sitz sozusagen auf kohlen  jemand Erfahrung wie lange eine Lieferung nach Bestellung dauert ? bezahlt wurde per Vorkasse


----------



## McZappenduster (11. Februar 2013)

bei mir hats keine Woche gedauert


----------



## Keks_nascher (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte an einem Montag bestellt, Montag abend überwiesen. Donnerstag wars da


----------



## Connay (13. Februar 2013)

Hab am Montag mein neues Slide 125 8.0 bestellt und freu mich schon tierisch....

Ich Tausch aber die LRS DT X1600 gegen meine vorhandenen Hope Pro 2 EVO mit EX 500 Felgen aus... Wisst ihr ob die Sram 10 Fach Kassette auf den Hope Pro 2 Evo Freilauf passt?


----------



## montecristo (13. Februar 2013)

hammer zwischen bestellung und lieferung gerade mal 6 tage, und alles picobello vielen dank Radon  heute die ersten 43 km gefressen , und bin ein klein wenig sexuell eregt ^^


----------



## dabi (15. Februar 2013)

Heute bestellt:Radon Black Sin 29 9.0!!!!!

18 Zoll.

Mit dem netten Herren von Bike Discount telefoniert,Lieferzeit voraus. KW 12

Warum soooooo lange?


----------



## assimiliert (16. Februar 2013)

Werde bestellen, vorraussichtlich anfang März, dass Radon ZR Team 6.0 ( als Einsteiger )...

Tante Edit sagt: Lime


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (17. Februar 2013)

assimiliert schrieb:


> Werde bestellen, vorraussichtlich anfang März, dass Radon ZR Team 6.0 ( als Einsteiger )...
> 
> Tante Edit sagt: Lime



War auch mein (wieder) Einstiegsbike. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Markdierk (17. Februar 2013)

Connay schrieb:


> Hab am Montag mein neues Slide 125 8.0 bestellt und freu mich schon tierisch....
> 
> Ich Tausch aber die LRS DT X1600 gegen meine vorhandenen Hope Pro 2 EVO mit EX 500 Felgen aus... Wisst ihr ob die Sram 10 Fach Kassette auf den Hope Pro 2 Evo Freilauf passt?



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assimiliert (21. Februar 2013)

So, gestern Abend bestellt.


----------



## blake84 (21. Februar 2013)

Sonntag bestellt und heute beim Radon Servicepartner abgeholt: ZR Race 6.0


----------



## Alex476 (22. Februar 2013)

Ende März Anfang April wird ein 29er ZR Race als Trainingsrad geordert, wahrscheinlich das 7.0 im Tagesangebot dann


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. März 2013)

Ich habe am Samstag ein Rad bestellt und warte seit dem auf eine Bestätigungsmail. Ist es normal, dass es so lange dauert oder ist bei mir etwas schief gelaufen?


----------



## filiale (4. März 2013)

je nach Verfügbarkeit kann das schon mal dauern...


----------



## Deleted 266601 (5. März 2013)

Ich zögere jetzt schon drei Monate mit der Bestellung. 
Es wird definitiv das ZR Team 7.0 2013 in schwarz.
Erst dachte ich mir; bei dem miesen Wetter will ich noch nicht das neue Bike verheizen.
Jetzt überlege ich noch bis zur Eröffnung des neues Radon Ladens zu warten um in Bonn erstmal Probe zu fahren. Hatte auch eigentlich vor das 2012 Modell zu erwerben, bis ich festgestellt hab das ich da nicht der einzige bin ;-)
Was meint ihr? Noch warten auf Megastore Eröffnung? Jetzt schon im alten Laden Probefahren oder einfach bestellen und zurückschicken wenn es nicht passt? (letzteres eher ungern)

PS: Gibt's ne Möglichkeit vorher zu Erfahren welche Artikel als Tagesangebot eingestellt werden? Würde mich doch sehr ärgern sollte ich mein Wunschbike einen Tag nach Kauf als Tagesangebot wiederzufinden..


----------



## 6TiWon (5. März 2013)

Hallo,
wollte mir ein RADON Slide 140 in Grösse S bestellen und danach noch ein bisschen pimpen. Kurbel, evtl Bremse, Lenker, Pedale. Ist dann für meine liebste,...
Wo muss ich das machen in Bonn direkt bei Radon oder nei H+S Bikediscount oder ist das egal?

Dankefür die Infos


----------



## bergradl4 (5. März 2013)

ramrod2k schrieb:


> PS: Gibt's ne Möglichkeit vorher zu Erfahren welche Artikel als Tagesangebot eingestellt werden? Würde mich doch sehr ärgern sollte ich mein Wunschbike einen Tag nach Kauf als Tagesangebot wiederzufinden..



Wohl kaum, sonst währ ja der ganze Sinn von den Tagesangeboten hinfällig. Außer du hast die richtigen Beziehungen zu Radon


----------



## frankid (8. März 2013)

Hallo,

Monate intensiver Suche und Grübelns, stundenlanges Lesen dieses Forums und schlaflose Nächte haben ein Ende:

Gestern abend bestellt: ZR Race 29 6.0. Schwarz
Mein erstes MTB.

Ich freu mich und bin tierisch gespannt!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (12. März 2013)

hab jetzt ein 140er slide für meine liebste geordert. hoffe dass das rel zügig (2-3 wochen) geht? kurbel wird dann 2-fach. welche flatpads unter 100 tucken sind ausser spank spike denn noch brauchbar?

gruss


----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. März 2013)

DMR Vault


----------



## McZappenduster (12. März 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hab jetzt ein 140er slide für meine liebste geordert. hoffe dass das rel zügig (2-3 wochen) geht? kurbel wird dann 2-fach. welche flatpads unter 100 tucken sind ausser spank spike denn noch brauchbar?
> 
> 
> gruss



Ich hab mir die nukeproof electron geholt, bin aber noch nicht zum fahren gekommen, machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, Pins durchschaubar,lassen sich also gut wechseln auch wenn verschlissen. Nicht mal 40 und nur 338g glaube. Bei dem preis/Gewicht natürlich kein Metall.


----------



## duc-748S (12. März 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> hab jetzt ein 140er slide für meine liebste geordert. hoffe dass das rel zügig (2-3 wochen) geht? kurbel wird dann 2-fach. welche flatpads unter 100 tucken sind ausser spank spike denn noch brauchbar?
> 
> gruss



Sixpack icon AL

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bergradl4 (12. März 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> welche flatpads unter 100 tucken sind ausser spank spike denn noch brauchbar?



Ich habe die Shimano Saint (PD-MX80) und bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## 6TiWon (12. März 2013)

danke schön für die infos. noch ne frage: beim slide 140 7.0 steht innenlager attached. welche innelagerbreite hat das bike? will da eine 2fach-kurbel mit bash und kefü verbauen.

danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derclown (14. März 2013)

Habe mir am Montag das ZR Team 7.0 in Blau bestellt und Heute überwiesen  Werde dann mal ausführlich berichten.

Kann es kaum noch erwarten!


----------



## manu1989 (17. März 2013)

möchte mir das ZR Race 29er 6.0 mit Shimano paket bestellen.
jemand erfahrung mit dem bike?


----------



## atclekalt (18. März 2013)

Ich habe mein neues Slide am 25.2.13 bestellt und das Geld überwiesen.
Mit 1.3 erhielt ich die Nachricht über den Zahlungseingang und die Versandbenachrichtigung.
Am 6.3 wurde das Rad zugestellt.

Leider gab es ein Problem mit dem Schaltwerk.
Nach Rücksprache mit der Serviceabteilung wurde das Schaltwerk abgebaut und eingeschickt.

Das Paket habe ich am 14.3 aufgegeben. Wurde heute um kurz vor 10 Uhr zugestellt. Keine 2 Stunden später habe ich erneut Post bekommen.
Das neue Schaltwerk ist schon am Weg zurück.
Mit etwas Glück kann ich am Samstag schon wieder radln .

Ob die Garantieabwicklung weiter so gut ist kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. Bis jetzt bin ich aber positiv gestimmt.

Grüße


----------



## 6TiWon (19. März 2013)

kurze erfahrung mit der bestellung:
ich habe ein slide am 11.03.bestellt. letzten donnerstag,14.03 , schon eine tracknummer mit der rechnung von h+s mitgeteilt..

gestern bei dhl in sendungsverfolgung reingeguggt. noch nix, aber auch gar nix passiert. ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass innerhalb von 5 tagen die post das bike verschicken kann. beim bikeladen angerufen. 

antwort:  tja mit dem auftrag/der bestellung wird automatisch (so was hab ich ja noch nie gehöhrt?) ein tracknummer an dhl mitgeteilt. ah so??? . mein/das bike ist überhaupt nach gar nicht fertig und noch nicht vormontiert. aber bestimmt heute, sagte der mitarbeiter am telefon. ob der mich nur beruhigen wollte, weil ich ihn angerufen hatte. seltsames gebahren. bin mal gespannt, wie`s weitergeht?


----------



## Robby2107 (19. März 2013)

6TiWon schrieb:


> kurze erfahrung mit der bestellung:
> ich habe ein slide am 11.03.bestellt. letzten donnerstag,14.03 , schon eine tracknummer mit der rechnung von h+s mitgeteilt..
> 
> gestern bei dhl in sendungsverfolgung reingeguggt. noch nix, aber auch gar nix passiert. ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass innerhalb von 5 tagen die post das bike verschicken kann. beim bikeladen angerufen.
> ...


 

In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft.
Ich glaube diese Erfahrung haben schon sehr viele gemacht (mich eingeschlossen) und dass diese Art der Kommunikation nicht ganz zielführend ist wurde auch schon sehr oft gepostet. 

Habe einfach noch etwas Gedult, bei dem Wetter ist es eh egal ob ein paar Tage früher oder später.


----------



## mssc (19. März 2013)

Ich hab am 10.03. für meine Freundin ein ZR Team 7.0 bestellt (Tagesangebot), gestern wurde es an DHL übergeben und jetzt steht es in Neuwied... ich hoffe dort kommt es flott durch, man hört ja des öfteren von "Bermuda-Neuwied"..


----------



## derclown (19. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich hab am 10.03. für meine Freundin ein ZR Team 7.0 bestellt (Tagesangebot), gestern wurde es an DHL übergeben und jetzt steht es in Neuwied... ich hoffe dort kommt es flott durch, man hört ja des öfteren von "Bermuda-Neuwied"..



Hab da auch bestellt, Gestern war Zahlungseingang....warten is ätzend (aber das Wetter ja auch )


----------



## mssc (20. März 2013)

Neuwied nervt...


----------



## derclown (20. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Neuwied nervt...



Wünschte meines wäre schon dort  Heute die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen.


----------



## derclown (22. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich hab am 10.03. für meine Freundin ein ZR Team 7.0 bestellt (Tagesangebot), gestern wurde es an DHL übergeben und jetzt steht es in Neuwied... ich hoffe dort kommt es flott durch, man hört ja des öfteren von "Bermuda-Neuwied"..



Da steht meines gerade ;D Glaube zum Wochenende wird das nix mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalradler (8. April 2013)

Ich habe ein ZR Race 29er 6.0 SRAM bestellt.

Hier mal kurz der Ablauf:


Bestellung aufgegeben.
2 WT (Werktage) später ist die Zahlung bei Radon eingetroffen.
1 WT später die Info, das das Rad Versandbereit ist und auf Abholung wartet.
Noch 1 WT später hat DHL das Paket abgeholt
2 Tage später (an einem Samstag) wurde das Rad zum Servicepartner ausgeliefert. 
Also in Summe von der Überweisung bis zur Auslieferung 1 Woche, da kann man nicht meckern!

Heute rufe ich den Servicepartner an und kläre die Abholung. Werde weiter berichten.


----------



## frx_Bender (11. April 2013)

Habe nun heute auch mein Slide 150 8.0 bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich es testen kann. Bin auch mal gespannt wie die Abwicklung über den Radon Servicepartner erfolgt. Werde berichten..


----------



## AvantFighter (12. April 2013)

So, hab mein ZR Team 7 20" Black am Ostern beim Service Partner bestellt und wird am 27 April fertig Montiert(hoffentlich) abgeholt, anscheinend noch rechtzeitig, da die 18" schon ausverkauft sind und die 20" nur noch in begrenzter Stückzahl vorhanden sind.


----------



## wellness_28 (13. April 2013)

So Radon-Freunde, habe mir einen Traum erfüllt und mir das Slide 8.0 (20 Zoll) in schwarz-blau bestellt. Das 20 zoll scheint jetzt erstmal aus zu sein.
Kanns kaum erwarten, den Bock zu treten. Bin jetzt 5 Jahre mit nem Hardtail rum gegurkt. Endlich kann ich auch ein All-Mountain fahren 
Hoffe mal nicht, dass ich das bekannte Problem mit der Fox-Forke habe. Kommt vermutlich aber eh irgendwann eine Rock Shox rein ;-)

Mal noch ne Frage: Wie muss man sein Bike versichern lassen, dass man das Geld zurück bekommt , wenn es auch in der Stadt z.B. geklaut wird ? Gibts sowas überhaupt ?
Es steht am nachts auf jeden Fall mit bei mir in der Wohnung dann. Da ist es ja in der Hausrat mit drin , oder muss ich das dann noch extra angeben lassen ?
Danke schonmal.

grüße wellness


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. April 2013)

In der Hausrat ist es doch immer mit drin oder ned ?

PS. wie groß bist Du denn ? (Überlege mir auch ob 20 oder 18 Zoll)


----------



## frx_Bender (14. April 2013)

Klär das mal am besten mit deiner Versicherung, bei einigen wird es mit abgedeckt, bei anderen nicht. Da braucht man dann speziell den Zusatz auf Fahrradversicherung.


----------



## wellness_28 (14. April 2013)

bin 1,85


----------



## Jance (15. April 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Klär das mal am besten mit deiner Versicherung, bei einigen wird es mit abgedeckt, bei anderen nicht. Da braucht man dann speziell den Zusatz auf Fahrradversicherung.



da hat frx_Bender recht ! in den meisten Hausratversicherungen ist das Rad nur bis 300.- versichert. Am besten fragen und höher versichern.
Das Problem hatte mich vor einigen Jahren auch mal kalt erwischt und ich konnte zusehen wie ich mit 300.-  ein neues Rad bekam


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (15. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> bin 1,85



Danke Dir....  Dann sollte das 20" wohl passen (1,88 mit 90ger SL)

======edit====
Geld habe ich eben überwiesen ... Hoffentlich klappt das bis zum Samstag in einer Woche.

Gesendet von meinem Häändii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (17. April 2013)

Mein Slide ist heute beim Service Partner angekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Leider schafft er es nicht mehr heute fertig zu machen und ich kann  morgen leider nicht, sodass ich am Freitag das Rad abholen werde.

Alles in allem war der Versand recht fix. Donnerstag abend (22 Uhr)  bestellt, gestern (Dienstag) hab ich die Email von Bike Discount  erhalten mit der Tracking Nummer von DHL. Und heute (Mittwoch) wurde es  bereits zugestellt.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn alles passt, wird das Slide am Samstag zu einer kleinen Trailrunde ausgeführt..


----------



## mystik-1 (17. April 2013)

bestellt gestern, noch ist nichts passiert :-D
Geduld ist alles, nur nicht meine Stärke.
Beim letzten mal (auch Kreditkartenzahlung) hat es von der Bestellung bis zur Versandmail 1 Woche gedauert, obwohl die Größe volle Balken hatte. Hoffe es geht diesmal schneller.


----------



## Tomak (17. April 2013)

Boah, da geh ich voll mit..... 

Gestern bestellt (Slide 140 7.0), mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, es tut sich einfach mal nichts.... 

Geduld ist ebenfalls nicht meine Stärke. Wobei, es ist mittlerweile Standart, dass inet Käufe wesentlich professioneller ablaufen.

Aber.....Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.

Zum Glück läuft das alte Bike meiner Liebsten noch recht ordentlich.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wellness_28 (18. April 2013)

mein Bike sollte heute ankommen 

http://nolp.dhl.de/nextt-online-public/set_identcodes.do?lang=de&zip=39112&idc=163563285600

das blöde ist nur, ich muss heute bis 15:30 arbeiten. Dann liegt der Zettel von der Post im Briefkasten: Abholung nächsten werktag ab 09 Uhr. Dann arbeite ich morgen wieder bis 15:30 und kann danach erst zur Post.
Ich will nicht mehr warten !!!


----------



## Tomak (18. April 2013)

....5 Tage...?, das ging ja fix. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wellness_28 (18. April 2013)

Japp, super schnell. Hatte schon mit mehreren Wochen gerechnet.
Net schlecht 
Danke. Ich hoffe halt nur dass ich das blöde Problem mit der Gabel net habe und sie nicht nochmal einschicken muss. 

Grüße Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (18. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Japp, super schnell. Hatte schon mit mehreren Wochen gerechnet.
> Net schlecht
> Danke. Ich hoffe halt nur dass ich das blöde Problem mit der Gabel net habe und sie nicht nochmal einschicken muss.
> 
> Grüße Matze


 

Ich bin ebenfalls über den schnellen Versand positiv überrascht. Auch hoffe ich wie du, dass die Probleme bei den jetzt ausgelieferten Modellen nicht mehr vorkommen. 

Nach welcher Zeit bzw. nach wieviel km sind denn bei euch die Probleme mit der Gabel aufgetreten? Am Anfang waren eure Teile ja auch in Ordnung, oder?


----------



## wellness_28 (18. April 2013)

Boah, wart ihr am Tag der Lieferung oder davor auch so zappelig ?
Ich hab eine enorme innere Unruhe heute 
Aber das ist bei mir fast immer so ;-)


----------



## mystik-1 (18. April 2013)

Hab die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer. Leider funzt die noch nicht.
*hibbel*
Ob das bis Samstag was wird?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (18. April 2013)

Ihr denkt dran das die Post teilweise streikt !???
(Ich hoffe das meines bis nächste Woche Freitag/Samstag ankommt ..... Ooooo Pedale muss ich ja auch noch besorgen!)


----------



## Didgi (18. April 2013)

Bin kurz davor zu bestellen ....... vll schon Ende nächste Woche, mal sehn


----------



## mystik-1 (18. April 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Ihr denkt dran das die Post teilweise streikt !???


Nein, das wird strikt ausgeblendet!!!!


----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2013)

meint ihr, wo das Problem mit den Fox-Gabeln bekannt wurde, ob Radon da alle Gabeln nochmal geprüft hat ? Oder ob die wissentlich alle Gabeln in den Slides gelassen haben ?
das wär ja natürlich doof.


----------



## Pretorianer (19. April 2013)

das problem ist das die Fehler erst mit der Zeit auftreten - zu beginn hat es eigentlich bei jedem funktioniert


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. April 2013)

Was fahrt ihr für einen Druck auf der Gabel? Ich hab bei meinem 8.0er ca. 90PSI drauf. Hab ca. 95 Kilo fahrfertig und der Federweg wird nur ein wenig mehr als die Hälfte ausgenutzt... Wirklich "soft" ansprechen tut die Gabel auch nicht für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Newbiee (19. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr für einen Druck auf der Gabel? Ich hab bei meinem 8.0er ca. 90PSI drauf. Hab ca. 95 Kilo fahrfertig und der Federweg wird nur ein wenig mehr als die Hälfte ausgenutzt... Wirklich "soft" ansprechen tut die Gabel auch nicht für meinen Geschmack.



ich hab 80PSI und wiege fahrfertig +-67, nutze aber fast den ganzen Federweg (ca. 2cm sind ungenützt, aber das stell ich schon noch ein), und ja, bei kleinen Schlägen spricht die Gabel wirklich schlecht an, aber vlt wird des besser, wenn ich sie mit noch weniger Luft fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (19. April 2013)

Habe gerade die Mail mit der Sendungsverfolgung erhalten. D.H. das Rad wird jetzt montiert und in den nächsten 4-7 Tagen auf die Reise gehen, oder ??.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2013)

Was sollte man eigentlich unbedingt noch prüfen vor der ersten Ausfahrt ?

- ganzen schrauben und lager auf festigkeit is klar.
- aber irgendwo gucken , wo noch fett fehlen könnte oder sowas ?


----------



## aquanaut96 (19. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr für einen Druck auf der Gabel? Ich hab bei meinem 8.0er ca. 90PSI drauf. Hab ca. 95 Kilo fahrfertig und der Federweg wird nur ein wenig mehr als die Hälfte ausgenutzt... Wirklich "soft" ansprechen tut die Gabel auch nicht für meinen Geschmack.



Also ich fahr bei meinem 9.0 auch 90 PSI bei 90 kg fahrfertig und nutze alles an Federweg bis auf die letzten 30-40 mm. Die Gabel spricht bei mir im komplett offenem Modus auch noch nicht ganz perfekt fein an. Ich bin aber auch erst etwas über 100 km gefahren und mein Servicepartner meinte das die manchmal länger zum einfahren brauchen.


----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2013)

Da ist es endlich ! Schnell mal montiert und ne kleine Testrunde gedreht. Der QualitÃ¤tseindruck von Allem ist erstmal ne Ecke hÃ¶her als von meinem alten 500â¬ Hardtail. Schaltung is zum GlÃ¼ck optimal eingestell, nur die Bremsen scheinen erstmal ne Einfahrphase zu benÃ¶tigen. BeiÃen noch net so, wie ich das erwartet habe. Aber Fahrwerk arbeitet butterweich. Druck war gut auf meine 80 kg einstellt und Talas-System arbeitet perfekt. Bin gerade auf Wolke 7 !!! 

Habe noch ein paar Fragen:

- Wie verlegt man die Reverb am besten ? Hab da 2 TÃ¼ten mit Schrauben und plasteteilen , aber weiÃ nicht, wo ich die anbringen soll. Zug scheint noch zu lang. KÃ¶nnte jemand mal Fotos machen, wo was dran soll ? :-/
- an der Steckachse vorne sind so Zahlen im Kreis. Was sollen die mir sagen ? 
- Gibts ne MÃ¶glichkeit die Bremsen erstmal nur im Flachland/Stadt einzubremsen ordentlich ? Wie am besten ? Aus 30km/h immer voll stoppen oder weich bremsen ?








Danke schonmal. GrÃ¼Ãe Matze


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (19. April 2013)

@wellness_28

Glückwunsch, geiles Gerät.
Hoffe das ih meines auch schnell bekommen.
Sind beim Rad eigentlich Pedale dabei, oder muss ich mir vorher schon welche besorgen ?


----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2013)

Danke! Pedale sind nicht dabei. Hab meine Klickies dran gemacht vom alten Rad. Aber ich werd mir noch schwarze Klickies holen, wegen dem Gesamteindruck


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (19. April 2013)

Dankeschön für die Info.
Dachte ich mir fast schon, wollte aber auf Nummer sicher gehen


----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2013)

Welches Modell hast du dir bestellt ?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (19. April 2013)

Slide 150 9.0 
mehr hat die Regierung nicht genehmigt ... und als Sie dann erfahren hat (nach der Bestellung) das der Kinderanhänger wegen Steckachsen nur noch an Ihrem Rad befestigt werden kann, war die Begeisterung sehr in Grenzen gehalten 

(mir hätte es ja auch das 8.0 getan .. wollte aber be SRAM anstatt Shimano)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (19. April 2013)

ah super. hätte mir auch gefallen von den farben. wollte komischerweise lieber shimano. aber is ja gehuppt wie gesprungen. na dann viel Glück, dass es bald kommt ;-)

So hier nochmal, dass meine Fragen nicht untergehen:

- Wie verlegt man die Reverb am besten ? Hab da 2 Tüten mit Schrauben  und plasteteilen , aber weiß nicht, wo ich die anbringen soll. Zug  scheint noch zu lang. Könnte jemand mal Fotos machen, wo was dran soll ?  :-/
- an der Steckachse vorne sind so Zahlen im Kreis. Was sollen die mir sagen ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









- Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Bremsen erstmal nur im Flachland/Stadt  einzubremsen ordentlich ? Wie am besten ? Aus 30km/h immer voll stoppen  oder weich bremsen ?
- wo kommt die Halterung hin ? für die Reverb ?


----------



## mystik-1 (19. April 2013)

@Wellness
die farbkombi am rahmen gefaellt mir sehr gut.
und ich mag sonst nur schwarz


----------



## CAPITO (19. April 2013)

@_Wellness_ 28

Das mit den Zahlen ist die Achsmutter. Da kann man die Spannung des  Hebels der Achse einstellen. Sollte aber so wie die Gabel ausgeliefert  wird passen.
Mit der Halterung auf deinem unteren Bild, wird die Bremsleitung an der Gabel vorne befestigt.




So habe ich die Leitung der Reverb verlegt.





Mit den kleinen Kunststoffhaltern, kannst du dann die Leitung der Reverb noch an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs festschrauben. Auf der einen Seite läuft der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer, auf der anderen die Leitung der Reverb.
Meine Leitung ist gekürzt, aber nicht zu kurz, damit man die Stütze noch ausbauen kann.


----------



## aquanaut96 (20. April 2013)

Ich hab an meinem Slide 150 die Leitung der Reveb kürzen lassen, dann ganz normal ind die Werkshalterungen reingeklipt und dann hab ich die Sattelstütze noch einmal um 360° gedreht. Dadurch schlängelt sich die Leitung einmal um die Stütze rum und wenn die dann abgesenkt ist besteht weder die Gefahr das die Leitung am Kopf der Stütze knickt, noch das sich die Leitung in der Wippe verfängt oder dran scheuert.


----------



## mystik-1 (20. April 2013)

dhl-status weiterhin unveraendert als "elektronisch angemeldet". schade


----------



## wellness_28 (20. April 2013)

Wie bekommt man die Leitung der Reverb in die Halterungen unter dem Oberrohr ? Die sind ja geschlossen, da muss ich ja den zug entweder am sattel abmachen oder an der fernbedienung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (20. April 2013)

Habt Ihr eigentlich ne Geldeingang-Bestätigung bekommen ?


----------



## aquanaut96 (20. April 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eigentlich ne Geldeingang-Bestätigung bekommen ?



Ja. Mit der Bestätigung, dass das Bike in der Endmontage ist.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (20. April 2013)

A ok und Danke für die Info.

Mal sehen wann die Nachricht dann kommt ... habe am Mittwoch Abend (17.04) überwiesen!
Ja ich weiß ... abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## CAPITO (20. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Leitung der Reverb in die Halterungen unter dem Oberrohr ? Die sind ja geschlossen, da muss ich ja den zug entweder am sattel abmachen oder an der fernbedienung ?



Die mittlere Halterung ist zum einklipsen, die beiden anderen musst du abschrauben, dann kannst du die Halter über die Leitung schieben und wieder festschrauben.


----------



## aquanaut96 (20. April 2013)

Da du die Leitung wahrscheinlich eh kürzen musst, musst du die so oder so abmachen. Am Sattel geht aber laut meinem Servicepartner leichter. Fahr doch einfach mal zu nem Servicepartner in deiner Nähe und lass es den machen.


----------



## wellness_28 (20. April 2013)

Danke. Habs hinbekommen. Werd aber auch noch kürzen lassen.


----------



## CrossX (21. April 2013)

Habe Donnerstag mein 29" ZR Race 5.0 bestellt. Und per Paypal bezahlt. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis geliefert wird. Abgebucht wurde noch nix. 

Wie lange ist bei Radon ca. die Lieferzeit? Hab was von 7 Tagen gelesen, aber auch 10 bis 12, oder wenn viel zu tun ist über drei Wochen...


----------



## Keks_nascher (21. April 2013)

Hab genau eine Woche gewartet. Also wirklich schnell


----------



## cemetery (21. April 2013)

11.04. Bestellt
16.04. Versandmitteilung
17.04. Eingang Start-Paketzentrum
18.04. Ankunft Ziel-Paketzentrum
19.04. Zustellung


----------



## frx_Bender (21. April 2013)

Habe mein Slide am Freitag beim Service Partner abgeholt. Hat alles super geklappt und war auch alles super aufgebaut und eingestellt. 
War am Samstag zur ersten Tour unterwegs!  
Am Dämpfer musste ich noch ein paar Feinheiten machen und dann lief es super. 
Bergauf wie bergab einfach toll. Meinte auch mein Kumpel mit seinem 29er Hardtail und wollte das Slide gar nicht mehr hergeben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. April 2013)

Eben die Zahlungseingangsbestätigung erhalten


----------



## mystik-1 (22. April 2013)

Versandstatus leider seit Do. immer noch unverändert als "Sendung angemeldet"


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. April 2013)

16-04-2013 Bestellt
17-04-2013 Rechnung bekommen und überwiesen 
22-04-2013 Zahlungseingangsbestätigung
22-04-2013 Lieferschein Versandbenachrichtigung



> Sollten Sie ein Komplettrad bestellt haben, erfolgt die Abholung/der Versand durch DHL innerhalb der nächsten 4 - 7 Werktage NACH Erhalt dieser E-Mail.
> Ihr Rad befindet sich zur Zeit in unserer Endmontage, die angegebene Paket-Nr. wird erst nach Abholung durch DHL aktiv!


----------



## CrossX (22. April 2013)

Bei mir passiert garnichts. Donnerstag bestellt und mit PayPal bezahlt. Bis jetzt keine Mail und auch keine Buchung auf meinen Konto. Ich dachte PayPal soll schneller sein..... 
Das wird ja nix bis zum Wochenende


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. April 2013)

Und von PayPal hast Du auch keine Nachricht bekommen ?

Ps. ich hoffe das es bei mir bis zum WE klappt. Weil 4-7Tage wie es in der Mail heiß könnte knapp werden ... man man man bin ich mal wieder Ungeduldig


----------



## CrossX (22. April 2013)

Von PayPal kam ne Mail, das ihn eine Zahlung angewiesen habe und das gezahlt wird sobald Radon das im System verbucht. Dauert halt anscheinend etwas länger als per Überweisung. 

Ich bin einfach zu ungeduldig für online Bestellungen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (22. April 2013)

würde einfach mal ne mail hinschreiben, und nachfragen.
Bestellnummer halt nicht vergessen.


----------



## Tomak (22. April 2013)

Boah, bei mir bewegt sich auch nichts.....also bei meiner Bestellung 

Immer noch Stufe eins bei Sendungsverfolgung. Scheinbar wird alles ausgeliefert, außer Slide 7.0 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## mystik-1 (22. April 2013)

ich will nur ein RR
dachte die MTBs brauchen immer sooo lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (22. April 2013)

Gut das ich noch drei andere Räder in der Garage stehen habe. 
Da kann man das Warten wenigstens mit Biken überbrücken.

Aber es werden ja auch 6-10 Tage für den Versand angegeben. Plus Poststreik und hohe Auslastung bei Radon kann das noch dauern.


----------



## wellness_28 (22. April 2013)

nur mal zur sicherheit. beläge sind max 30km und nur stadt und ebene feldwege bis jetzt. sieht das verglast aus oder alles in ordnung ? es glänzt schon wenn man direkt licht dran hält. mal testweise mit sandpapier nochmal aufrauhen die beläge ?


----------



## mystik-1 (23. April 2013)

immer noch keine Veränderung im Status.
"Sofort verfügbar" gaukelt einem immer was anderes vor. Bin doch sooooo ungeduldig. Außerdem wäre ich gerne mit dem RR beim Duathlon gestartet und nicht mit dem MTB.


----------



## CrossX (23. April 2013)

Viel ärgerlicher finde ich gerade, das ich zusätzlich noch Bremsbeläge bestellt habe, die anscheinend auch noch nicht unterwegs sind weil es ja der gleiche Auftrag war. Porto durfte ich natürlich trotzdem extra noch zahlen.


----------



## mystik-1 (24. April 2013)

Und es tut sich ->>> NIX
Abholen wäre evtl. schneller gewesen.

mhm... @CrossX das ist aber auch ärgerlich


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2013)

Hab heute mal per Mail nachgefragt. Auslieferung ist Mitte/Ende nächster Woche. Da muss die Post sich schon beeilen, damit ich übernächstes Wochenende fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lockesn (24. April 2013)

Mein 29er 7.1 steht seit Montag in Neuwied (DHL) rum. Anscheinend hält es dort keiner für nötig, das Paket mal auf Reisen zu schicken...


----------



## mystik-1 (24. April 2013)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hab heute mal per Mail nachgefragt.



ich auch. Man schickt es heute raus, kam als Antwort.


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2013)

Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## mystik-1 (24. April 2013)

Am 16. eine gefühlte Ewigkeit ist das schon her )))


----------



## Tomak (24. April 2013)

...irgendwie alles ein bisschen unprofessionell   Sollte mich bei Radon bewerben - Logistik ist mein Leben !

Aber......Kollegas.....die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Grüße und weiterhin gute Nerven

Tomak


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. April 2013)

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich soungern Online kaufe .... Die Wartei ist ja ned zum aushalten


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich soungern Online kaufe .... Die Wartei ist ja ned zum aushalten



Genau das habe ich mir heute auch gedacht. Aber nutzt ja nix. Bestellt ist es, und es kommt sicher auch irgendwann. 
Und wie hieß es schon immer früher kurz vor Weihnachten: "Die Vorfreude ist das Schönste."


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. April 2013)

Laut Paketnummer soll es heute ankommen ... Aber doch nicht an einem Donnerstag. Der einigste Tag wo meine Regierung vormittags nicht zuhause ist.


----------



## mystik-1 (25. April 2013)

´60% sagt die Sendungsauskunft seit ~4Uhr morgens!!!!
Und ja..ich bin da teilweise schlimmer als ein kleines Kind vor Weihnachten.


----------



## AvantFighter (25. April 2013)

Auch mal Meld.
Montag anruf vom Service Partner mein ZR Team 7 Black ist da und fertig Montiert und wird leider erst am Samstag abgeholt, bestellt wurde am Ostern, da waren die ZR Teams schon teilweise ausverkauft oder begrenzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (25. April 2013)

Das sind ja auch etwa drei Wochen Lieferzeit. Scheint im Moment die normale Lieferzeit zu sein. Dann heißt es wohl warten....


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. April 2013)

Es ist da :thumbup:





Und ich beim schaffen :thumbdown:

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D


----------



## Tomak (25. April 2013)

Trotzdem Glückwunsch.....meins ist noch in der Endmontage bei DHL in Neuwied 

Möchte mal wissen, warum DHL die Schachteln einfach da stehen lässt.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## filiale (25. April 2013)

Die lassen die da stehen, weil da nur 1,40m kleine unterbezahlte Chinesen arbeiten, die können die Pakete nicht tragen


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. April 2013)

Die Post ist im Streik 
Da kann sich schon was anstauen 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D


----------



## CrossX (25. April 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Die Post ist im Streik
> Da kann sich schon was anstauen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D



Dann hab ich ja Glück, dass meins erst in einer halben Ewigkeit los geschickt wird. 

Demnächst kaufe ich wider im Laden. Sch... doch auf die paar Euro die die Bikes da mehr kosten


----------



## mystik-1 (25. April 2013)

So ein Minipaket steht gerade auf Arbeit vor meiner Nase.
Schon unfair, daß ich noch 1,5 Stunden angucken muß. Danach gehts ab zur Montage und hoffentlich auch gleich ne Runde ausprobieren.

Die Verpackung wiegt mehr als das Rad, witzelte der Postbote.


----------



## CrossX (25. April 2013)

Vor kurzem hat meine Freundin ein Bike bestellt, da hat der Postbote erst geklingelt und geguckt ob einer zuhause ist bevor er das Paket aus dem Wagen gewuchtet hat


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. April 2013)

Ich mache jetzt Feierabend damit ich mein schatzilein auspacken kann 

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomak (25. April 2013)

Viel Spaß 

Bamberg - Neuwied 332 km, wenn die mich noch ein bisschen ärgern, hol ich es persönlich ab, jawoll 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## wellness_28 (25. April 2013)

und fotos von den neuankömmligen nicht vergessen bitte! ;-)


----------



## filiale (25. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> und fotos von den neuankömmligen nicht vergessen bitte! ;-)



genau, aber ich richtigen Thread bitte


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

23. bestellt
24. "Versand"mail
25. Startpaketzentrum
26. da???


----------



## CrossX (25. April 2013)

mDaniel schrieb:


> 23. bestellt
> 24. "Versand"mail
> 25. Startpaketzentrum
> 26. da???



Frechheit!!! 

Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

CrossX schrieb:


> Frechheit!!!
> 
> Was hast du denn bestellt?



Sorry 

Slide 150 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. April 2013)

16-04-2013 Bestellt
17-04-2013 Rechnung bekommen und überwiesen 
22-04-2013 Zahlungseingangsbestätigung
22-04-2013 Lieferschein Versandbenachrichtigung
25-04-2013 Paket angekommen, Rad Probegefahren


----------



## CrossX (25. April 2013)

Da scheint echt Null System hinter zu stecken. Wenn man Glück hat dauert es ein paar Tage, mit etwas Pech wochenlang.
Bei meinem HT brauchen sie ja schon drei Tage zum montieren, und dein Fully ist nach einem Tag versandfertig?????


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (25. April 2013)

Die setzen eben Ihre Prioritäten


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

Hm, hab da schon nen Haufen Zeug bestellt, vielleicht Stammkundenbonus


----------



## CrossX (25. April 2013)

Oder ein Bike war einfach nicht teuer genug. Dann kommt man im Ranking nicht hoch genug :-(


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

Hm, oder die Fullys werden einfach von anderen Leuten zusammengebaut wie die Hardtails? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass wesentlich mehr Hardtails als Fullys bestellt werden, oder?


----------



## filiale (26. April 2013)

Auf der Homepage von Radon steht, dass in der Hauptsaison die Lieferzeit 2-3 Wochen betragen kann. Damit ist doch eigentlich alles gesagt...


----------



## Tomak (26. April 2013)

Bike ist da 

Gehen jetzt auf Probefahrt.

Allen anderen noch gute Nerven 

Edit: Bilder folgen nach dem Umbau, wie ein Slide 7.0 aussieht, wisst ihr ja...

Grüße Tomak


----------



## wellness_28 (26. April 2013)

Foto ! ;-)


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage von Radon steht, dass in der Hauptsaison die Lieferzeit 2-3 Wochen betragen kann. Damit ist doch eigentlich alles gesagt...



Aber nicht auf Ersatzteile 
Zumal dafür nochmal Versand gezahlt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (26. April 2013)

16-04-2013 Bestellt
17-04-2013 Rechnung bekommen und überwiesen 
22-04-2013 Zahlungseingangsbestätigung
22-04-2013 Lieferschein Versandbenachrichtigung
25-04-2013 Paket angekommen, Rad Probegefahren 



26-04-2013 Regierung ist neidisch ... "Ich will auch so en tolles Fahrrad bla-bla-bla"


----------



## wellness_28 (26. April 2013)

ihr kennt ja eventuell noch meine Bremsprobleme von 2 Seiten vorher.
Alles weg ! 

Hab heute mal testweise meine original Beläge gegen welche von Swissstop (organisch) getauscht. Und siehe da, sofort top Bremspower aus der Kalten heraus. kann locker mit 2 Finger nen Stoppie machen im Sitzen ! Und die sind ja theoretisch noch nicht mal eingefahren jetzt.
Also scheint mit der Bremse alles in Ordnung zum Glück. Ich frage mich nur ob die ersten Beläge so schlecht waren, oder ob ich die wirklich komplett falsch eingefahren habe. Vielleicht waren ja auch von Anfang an Sinter-Metall Beläge drin ? Naja egal.
Jetzt bin ich jedenfalls wunschlos glücklich endlich mit meinem Slide !!!

Na gut: soll noch ein anderer Lenker dran....und ein anderer vorbau....und und und 

Grüße Matze


----------



## frx_Bender (26. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> ihr kennt ja eventuell noch meine Bremsprobleme von 2 Seiten vorher.
> Alles weg !
> 
> Hab heute mal testweise meine original Beläge gegen welche von Swissstop (organisch) getauscht. Und siehe da, sofort top Bremspower aus der Kalten heraus. kann locker mit 2 Finger nen Stoppie machen im Sitzen ! Und die sind ja theoretisch noch nicht mal eingefahren jetzt.
> ...



Na dann ist ja alles prima. Manchmal genügt bei neuen Belägen einmal "falsch" gebremst zu haben und die Dinger sind hinüber. Hatte ein Kumpel auch schonmal. 
Na dann, ab aufs Bike und viel Spass!


----------



## wellness_28 (26. April 2013)

hätt ich nicht gedacht. Jetzt hat man auch viel mehr Vertrauen in den Hobel !


----------



## mDaniel (27. April 2013)

mDaniel schrieb:


> 23. bestellt
> 24. "Versand"mail
> 25. Startpaketzentrum
> 26. da???



23. bestellt
24. "Versand"mail
25. Startpaketzentrum
26. DHL trödelt
27. Beim Nachbar zugestellt (also der DHL Fahrer hat ja echt nerven so ein riesen Paket beim Nachbar zuzustellen... aber egal, mir solls recht sein, Post wäre Montag nämlich zu gewesen zum ABholen )


----------



## CrossX (27. April 2013)

Ich warte immer noch. Soll nächste Woche los geschickt werden. Bestellt am 18.


----------



## CrossX (30. April 2013)

Hey, es ist endlich unterwegs. Da morgen Feiertag ist, rechne ich mal Freitag mit. Wird Zeit, weil nen Enduro auch seid ner Woche in der Ecke steht und auf die Bremsbeläge wartet, die mit in den Paket sind...
Getrennten Versand scheinen die nicht zu kennen


----------



## AvantFighter (30. April 2013)

Mal en Status:

So hab mein ZR Team 7 Black 20 am Samstag beim Service Partner abgeholt, nur ist das Wetter leider zu schlecht derzeit um ausgiebige Touren zu machen, leichte Tests sind absolviert worden.

Man ist das Ding leicht, laut waage kommt das Bike auf knapp 12kg


----------



## chriwol7 (3. Juni 2013)

Slide 140 bestellt und mittlerweile in der Endmontage... Seit der Bestätigungsmail exponentiell aufgeregter und ungeduldiger!!

Sämtliche Gedanken werden von Tagträumen, die mein neues Rad beinhalten, durchkreuzt.

Ankunft hoffentlich bis zum Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jance (5. Juni 2013)

Ist ein schönes Rad  Drücke Dir die Daumen das es noch vorm WE ankommt 

Gruß, JanCe


----------



## Aalex (5. Juni 2013)

mDaniel schrieb:


> Hm, oder die Fullys werden einfach von anderen Leuten zusammengebaut wie die Hardtails? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass wesentlich mehr Hardtails als Fullys bestellt werden, oder?



vielleicht war das fully auch einfach ne retoure eines kunden und daher schon fertig ;-)


----------



## Marcoo (11. Juni 2013)

So, nach langem hin und her gegucke nach einem neuen AM Bike bin ich nun beim Slide 140 7.0 gelandet, obwohl ich beim Slide 125 8.0 als Tagesangebot fast schwach geworden wäre. 

- 10.06. bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt
- 11.06. Versandbenachrichtigung 
- 11.06. Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet

Läuft also bis jetzt alles bestens. Ich habe dort vor 2 Jahren auch schon mein Cube LTD CC bestellt und hatte damit bis zum heutigen Tag noch keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## waldleopard (11. Juni 2013)

Gabs vor 2 Wochen auch im Angebot, aber für den regulären Preis auch ein top Bike. Kannst ja fragen ob du etwas Rabatt/Zubehör bekommst. Viel Spass damit


----------



## Didgi (12. Juni 2013)

05.06. bestellt
10.06. Zahlungs- und Versandbenachrichtigung
12.06. Bike angekommen

das nenn ich mal top!


----------



## Marcoo (12. Juni 2013)

Nochmal der aktuelle Status von mir:

- 10.06. bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt
- 11.06. Versandbenachrichtigung
- 11.06. Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet
- 12.06  Bike hat seinen glücklichen Empfänger erreicht 

Also vom Bestellablauf gibt es überhaupt nichts ausszusetzen. Nur mit der Einstellung vom Schaltwerk und Umwerfer scheint es der Monteuer nicht so gehabt zu haben. Da ging so gut wie garnichts.
Anaonsten gibt es nach den ersten 20km nichts zu beanstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (12. Juni 2013)

Mh, der Umwerfen an meinem bike funktioniert eigl auch nicht^^muss mich morgen mal drum kümmern. Aber bisher, geiles bike!  Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## chriwol7 (14. Juni 2013)

Bin auch übermäßig happy mit meinem neuen Rad 
Wollte gerade schreiben, dass es sich sicher freut, endlich etwas herum zu kommen. Allerdings fiel mir dann auf, dass der Weg nach Bonn ja nicht so wild ist, für die Strecke nach Taiwan brauche ich aber noch ne Weile...
Aber dafür ist es an der frischen Luft und hat jetzt Einzelbetreuung!


----------



## SeewiesenBaer (18. Juni 2013)

24.05. bestellt
28.05. geliefert

Da gibt es nichts zu meckern.


----------



## hesc (20. Juni 2013)

20.06. bestellt (Slide 150 9.0).
21.06. Zahlungs- und Versandbenachrichtigung
27.06. geliefert
28.06. aufgebaut / alles perfekt


----------



## Timore (22. Juni 2013)

22.06. Swoop 7.0 bestellt (Nachnahme)
24.06. Rechnungs-Versandbenachrichtigung
25.06. "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet."
26.06 - 9:06Uhr - Es ist da!!!


----------



## ryder71 (25. Juni 2013)

25.06. - Slide 150 8.0 SE bestellt (und schon bezahlt)


----------



## Verfriemelt (1. Juli 2013)

Dann nutze ich dies mal als ersten Post 

25.06. Slide 8.0 SE bestellt und bezahlt. Nun heißt es abwarten 
05.06. Versandbenachrichtigung


----------



## sportzigarette (2. Juli 2013)

Verfriemelt schrieb:


> 25.06. Slide 8.0 SE bestellt und bezahlt. Nun heißt es abwarten



Das ist doch aber kein Grund zum Heulen, sondern zur Freude oder bereust du die Bestellung etwa schon vor der Lieferung?!? 

PS: 26.06. Slide 8.0 SE bestellt und bezahlt und nun wartend auf Lieferung...


----------



## Verfriemelt (2. Juli 2013)

Nein bereut nicht, ich hab nur keine Geduld 

Edit: Das Warten hatte gestern ein Ende. Erste Ausfahrt hat es mit Bravour gemeistert. Heute werde ich mich dann mal um eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für meinen Flaschenhalter kümmern ;-)


----------



## Nezzar (7. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie sich das mit dem vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin bei Radon/H&S verhält?

Ich habe letzte Woche Dienstag (1.10) ein Slide 150 8.0 (2014er Modell) bestellt und zwar das mit dem orangen Verzierungen (die grau-blauen scheinen ja schon ausgeliefert zu werden). Zu diesem Zeitpunkt stand noch als Liefertermin "vorraussichtlich KW 42" (nächste Woche). Wenn man heute auf die Shop-Seite des Rads schaut, steht dort KW 43. Kann ich (evtl. mit ein wenig Glück) noch mit einer Lieferung in  KW 42 rechnen?

Ich weiß, dass man da wahrscheinlich nur spekulieren kann. Aber ich kann kaum schlafen vor Vorfreude und da greift man nach jedem Strohhalm in der Hoffnung, dass das Warten doch bald ein Ende hat 

PS: Ich hoffe, der Thread ist noch nicht zu alt, um nochmal nach oben geschubst zu werden. Ich wollte mit dieser Frage nur nicht andere Threads zumüllen, in denen es tatsächlich um das Rad selbst geht 

Edit: Als ob Radon meinen Post gelesen hätte, habe ich gerade eine E-Mail gekriegt, die besagt, dass sich die Auslieferung auf KW 43 verschieben wird. Naja, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nob246 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe letzte Woche mein neues Bike, ein Slide 130 29 9.0 über einen
Radon Partner bestellt. Versenderbike und trotzdem einen Servicepartner vor Ort. Eine gute Kombi wie ich denke.


----------



## Nezzar (17. Oktober 2013)

So, ich hab grad die Versandbestätigung meine Slide 150 8.0 (2014er Modell) gekriegt. Wohlgemerkt: Eigentlich sollte es erst in KW43 kommen. Ein paar Posts über diesem hab ich ja sogar von einer Mail berichtet, die auf die Verzögerung hinweist.

Zu hoffen, dass es morgen schon da ist, wär wohl ein bisschen sehr optimistisch, aber Samstag sollte doch schon ein wenig realistischer sein, oder? Die letzte Bestellung bei H&S hat auch ähnlich lang gedauert, also bin ich zuversichtlich.

Mann, ich freu mich wie n Schneekönig aufs Wochenende  Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


----------



## Cube99 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab heute mein Swoop 210 9.0 bestellt, freu mich schon riesig drauf!


----------



## Jance (25. Oktober 2013)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Hab heute mein Swoop 210 9.0 bestellt, freu mich schon riesig drauf!



wo hast du das denn bestellt ?


----------



## haekel72 (31. Oktober 2013)

Race 29 6.0 Sram für meine Süße Frau Bestellt! Voraussichtlich 6 Tage dann kann es Losgehen!  

Klar werden im Frühjahr noch einige Teile ersetzt (flüster: das darf Sie aber noch nicht Wissen, Sie bekommt von meinem Bike die Sachen da ich ja neue Teile brauche^^) Psst nix Verraten


----------



## Cube99 (1. November 2013)

Jance schrieb:


> wo hast du das denn bestellt ?



Bei meinem Händler  wenn du mehr Infos haben möchtest kannst du mir ja mal ne pn schreiben


----------



## braincircus (1. November 2013)

Hi zusammen!

Hier meine Erfahrungen mit Radon und BD:
26.10. Skeen 9.0 + Kleinteile (Pedale, Kamelbak...) bestellt
30.10 Kleinteile angekommen (per DPD)
31.10 Rad angekommen

Die Kleinteile waren ordentlich verpackt und alles da. Top. Das Rad war ebenfalls sehr gut verpackt. Nach dem Zusammenbau sämtliche Schrauben kontrolliert. Alles fest, bis auf 3 der kleinen Schrauben, welche die Plastikhalterungen für die Bowden am Rahmen halten. Teilweise exzessiv Schmierfett aufgebracht, z.b. am Schaltwerk und im Sattelrohr. Alle Leitungen waren sauber verlegt und gekürzt. Vordere Bremse hat minimal geschliffen, ließ sich aber sehr leicht beheben. 

Insgesamt bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Wenn man überhaupt von jammern reden kann, dann jammern auf hohem Niveau. 
Bisher konnte ich regenbedingt nur eine kleine Runde am Parkplatz drehen und es fühlte sich alles ordentlich an. Ich werde dann in den Skeen-Thread etwas detailreichere Erfahrungen nach den ersten paar Ausfahrten posten. 

Von mir: (bis jetzt) klare Radon Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## mclompi (1. November 2013)

Hallo,
Slide 130 9 in Weiss am 25.9 bestelllt kommt ca. KW 3 
Heute noch mal geändert in ein 9er SL zum Tagesangebot 
Und es soll lieferbar seien.

Gruß aus Moers


----------



## log11 (2. November 2013)

@ braincircus, Glückwunsch zum neuen Skeen. Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten das Skeen 8.0 aus 2013 geleistet. Tolles leichtes und wendiges Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braincircus (2. November 2013)

Danke  Es scheint, Radon sei echt besser als sein Ruf. Dürfte ja ziemlich viele zufriedene Fahrer hier geben! Viel Spaß auch mit deinem Skeen!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (2. November 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Race 29 6.0 Sram für meine Süße Frau Bestellt! Voraussichtlich 6 Tage dann kann es Losgehen!
> 
> Klar werden im Frühjahr noch einige Teile ersetzt (flüster: das darf Sie aber noch nicht Wissen, Sie bekommt von meinem Bike die Sachen da ich ja neue Teile brauche^^) Psst nix Verraten



wenn deine Frau wüsste, was du hier so treibst !
Und dann bestellst du ihr noch ein 29"Bike, daß bei deinem Benutzerbild.
Du bist erpressbar !


----------



## haekel72 (3. November 2013)

Das ist ja meine Meinung zwecks 29er und hat nichts mit dem Bike meiner Frau am Hut! Spaß muss sein 

P.S.: Sie Liest hier mit und kennt mich Gut


----------



## help (8. November 2013)

Heute ZR Race 650b 8.0 und bischen Zubehör bestellt, mal schauen wie lange es dauert.


----------



## generakmokke (12. November 2013)

Habe letzte Woche ein ZR Race bestellt und muss sagen, dass HS das mit der Versandbestätigung etwas ungewöhnlicn und damit frustrierend machen: Die Versand-Bestätigung kommt bereits wenn das Fahrrad in die Endmontage kommt(das ist allerdings nicht so offensichtlich kenntlich gemacht)- man steht also unbegründet total unter Spannung und wartet und wartet und wartet... Dann dauerts bei der Post noch en bisschen und so vergeht die Wartezeit etwas anstrengender als nötig. Heute sollte das Rad dann aber wirklich kommen.


----------



## Nezzar (12. November 2013)

Woran machst du das fest? An den Tracking-Seite des Spediteurs? Die scheinen mir immer ein ganzes Stück hinter dem eigentlichen Status des Pakets hinterherzuhinken. Nicht selten, hat ich schon Paket, die angeblich noch im für mich zuständigen Paketzentrum waren, tatsächlich aber schon bei mir waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (12. November 2013)

Da gebe ich dir recht, heute morgen um 7:30 Versand Meldung bekommen,
Aber mit der sendungsnummer kann man bei DHL noch nichts anfangen 21:Uhr . 

In der Mail steht aber das es bis zu 24 h dauert bis man bei DHL was sieht.

Gruß aus Moers


----------



## generakmokke (13. November 2013)

Nezzar schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest? An den Tracking-Seite des Spediteurs? Die scheinen mir immer ein ganzes Stück hinter dem eigentlichen Status des Pakets hinterherzuhinken. Nicht selten, hat ich schon Paket, die angeblich noch im für mich zuständigen Paketzentrum waren, tatsächlich aber schon bei mir waren.



Man erhält von HS eine Versandbestätigung mit Tracking zu DHL, dass schon funktioniert. Nur es dauerd danach halt schon mal Pauschal 2-3 Tage, da ab diesem moment das Rad erst in die Endmontage kommt- man also durchaus noch 5-6 Tage warten kann. Einfach etwas frustrierend.


----------



## Nezzar (13. November 2013)

Dann muss es da aber auch Unterschiede geben, wann diese Mail rausgeschickt wird. Für meines hatte ich am Donnerstag die Versandbestätigung erhalten und am Samstag stand's dann bei mir.

Wir können nur spekulieren


----------



## mclompi (14. November 2013)

Hallo ,
Mein Rad konnte ich gestern bei DHL ab 17 Uhr sehen und es ist heute morgen im zustell Betrieb.

12.11 Versandbenachrichtigung Ca. 7:30
13.11 Abholung bei H S 
13.11 DHL Koblenz 16:12 seit dem bei DHL zu sehen 
14.11 DHL Duisburg 02:39 von da aus sollte es zu mir gehen 
14.11 DHL hat angerufen 9:30 Termin für Morgen zwischen 8 bis 12 
15.11  9:30 das Rad ist da 


Wichtig ist immer auf den Link in der Email zu klicken,  ich habe immer die Nummer Manuel gesucht, da kamm immer eine Fehler Meldung.

Gruß aus Moers


----------



## help (15. November 2013)

help schrieb:


> Heute ZR Race 650b 8.0 und bischen Zubehör bestellt, mal schauen wie lange es dauert.


Fr. 08.11.2013 Abends bestellt
Mo. 11.11.2013 Nachmittag Versandbenachrichtigung
Mi. 13.11.2013 Abends wars beim Versandunternehmen
Do. 14.11.2013 Wurde von Deutschland nach Österreich geliefert
Fr. 15.11.2013 um 14 Uhr wurde es zugestellt 

Bis auf einen kleinen Kratzer (1-2mm lang) und die Endhülse am Pushloc-Drahtseil die ich bei der ersten Probefahrt verloren hab, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sieht in echt 10x geiler aus, Black Beauty


----------



## Jan89 (15. November 2013)

11.09 Bestellt (Swoop 7.0)
zwischenzeitlich Liefertermin um 1 Woche nach hinten verschoben 
dann 14.11 10 Uhr Versanbestätigung 
15.11 13 Uhr Da ist das Ding!!! 

top


----------



## stiff1907 (17. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe am Freitag mein neues ZR Race 7.0 erhalten. Lieferung war schnell nach Zahlungseingang.

Leider hat die Kurbel an der rechten Seite einige tiefe Kratzer, habe HS bereits per Mail kontaktiert. Bin auf die Reklamationsabwicklung gespannt. Ansonsten ein tolles Rad!

Gruß


----------



## mclompi (17. November 2013)

Hallo ,
Ich wollte heute mal als MTB Anfänger eine Ca. 30 km Runde drehen,
nach 15 km blockierte das Hinterrad, da ist vom Schaltauge die Schraube gerissen , die Schaltung dann ins Hinterrad und mir 4 Speichen abgerissen.
Und die Schwinge verkratz.

Das Rad hat jetzt 15 km runter und steht kaputt in der Garage.

Nur gut das meine Frau mich mit dem Kombi abgeholt hat.

Ich werde morgen früh mal anrufen, was Radon dazu sagt.


----------



## ofi (20. November 2013)

stiff1907 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe am Freitag mein neues ZR Race 7.0 erhalten. Lieferung war schnell nach Zahlungseingang.
> 
> ...



Würd mich mal interessieren woher die Kratzer kommen, hast schon ne Antwort? An meinem neuen ungefahrenen Swoop sind ebenfalls am rechten Kurbelarm tiefe Kratzer. Meins hab ich in der Werkstatt abgeholt


----------



## stiff1907 (20. November 2013)

Die Antwort von HS kam schnell, die Kurbel wird ohne Probleme ausgetauscht. Woher die Kratzer kommen, konnte mir aber auch niemand sagen. 

Ps. Habe mein Rad auch beim Servicepartner abgeholt. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die Kratzer daher kommen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mclompi (30. November 2013)

Da bei meinem  Slide ja das Schaltwerk  abgebrochen ist, habe ich es nach H S geschickt und sofort eine Gutschrift bekommen 

Jetzt probiere ich mal das Cube Fritzz 160 Race , das ich aber beim Händler gekauft habe.

Soll in 2 Woche da seien

Gruß aus Moers


----------



## Thorsten175 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

So, ich habe mir jetzt ëndlich¨ mein ZR Team bestellt. 

Werde Euch hier auf dem Laufenden halten, was die Bearbeitung angeht!!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## P-Ralle (3. Dezember 2013)

Am Sonntag Slide 150 E1 bestellt!

Hoffe es kommt noch die Woche...


----------



## Thorsten175 (7. Dezember 2013)

Also Bike Discount hat einen neuen Stammkunden:

MI, 04.12.           Mein neues ZR Team bestellt und auch überwiesen
Do, 05.12.          Zahlungs- und Bearbeitungsbestätigung per Mail erhalten
Sa, 07.12.           10:14 Uhr weckt mich ein Klingeln; DHL mit meinem Rad

Und das Rad ist schon klasse vormontiert, den Rest mach ich heute Abend schön bei 
 Einem Pils!!

Schönes Wochenende Allen!!


----------



## FatCat (10. Dezember 2013)

Und noch ein neuer Stammkunde. 

Ich habe Radwinterkleidung, Pedale und ein Swoop 7.0 bestellt am 01.12.13, am 02.12 kam die Versandbestätigung und bereits am 5.12 traf die Lieferung bei mir zuhause ein und das ganze nach Österreich, ich muss sage ich bin begeistert. 

Das Rad war fix zusammengebaut, und weist nicht den geringsten Makel auf.

Nochmals ein großes Lob H&S Bikes.

SG
Stefan


----------



## patalmqx (4. Januar 2014)

Danke an Radon für die sehr schnelle und kundenfreundliche Behandlung des von mir falsch bestellten Hyde Rahmens! Sogar am Samstag wurde mir schnell per Mail geantwortet!


----------



## slowlifter (4. Januar 2014)

Gerade ein Slide 150 10.0 erworben, bin auf die erste Tour gespannt


----------

